# How I cured my DP and DR



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

Let me first tell you that I suffered from unremitting depersonalization and derealization for four months; it was hands down the worst and most frightening experience of my life! Most of you must be saying, "four months? try experiencing this for three years." But the duration of the "disorder" doesn't matter, what matters is that I experienced what you are experiencing but decided to no longer suffer. Just so you understand that I experienced the condition, let me tell you how I felt. First of all, this was induced by marijuana... I felt my body start to get numb, then all of a sudden BAM!... I entered a state in which I felt I had A.) already died.. or B.) was in the dying process. I started walking around and it felt as if I was a thousand feet outside of my body. Whenever I laid down, I felt a thousand feet above my body. I have never been so scared in my life. I remember experiencing feelings of being distant from my surroundings and not being where I actually was. I experienced it all, and I made it through. About three months ago I purchased the DP manual and I also started to read the linden method. Those programs helped me really understand what I was experiencing and how it was in fact being fueled by anxiety and stress; however, I always had that scary thought about how DP is a standalone condition and once you have it you are fucked for life because there is no cure and no medication to effectively treat this. <--- Get rid of that thought... because I know that's what you believe and EVERYBODY with DP has that thought. It's fucking bullshit. This is how I recovered... one day I was going to get a massage in hopes that it would alleviate my DP and DR (hahahahaha) while waiting for the massage therapist, I picked up a book called "The Power of Now" it's by Eckhart Tolle. I started reading it and immediately asked if I could borrow it... they let me take it home and I read the whole thing in two days. Eckhart emphasizes that the now is all that we ever have and that without thinking about the past, there is no regret, no resent, no pain, and in your situation, there is no fear for thinking about your condition... he always states that thinking into the future or even into tomorrow is a complete waste of time and completely insane... when you put all of your attention into the now and completely forget about the past and future, you allow your body and mind to recover naturally... GO GET THE BOOK!!!!!.... honestly, after only three days of living in the now I was recovered from all of the sensations and felt healthily grounded in reality... something that I honestly thought would NEVER happen again. I am stronger than I have ever been!.... good luck everybody!


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

seanneedshelp said:


> Let me first tell you that I suffered from unremitting depersonalization and derealization for four months; it was hands down the worst and most frightening experience of my life! Most of you must be saying, "four months? try experiencing this for three years." But the duration of the "disorder" doesn't matter, what matters is that I experienced what you are experiencing but decided to no longer suffer. Just so you understand that I experienced the condition, let me tell you how I felt. First of all, this was induced by marijuana... I felt my body start to get numb, then all of a sudden BAM!... I entered a state in which I felt I had A.) already died.. or B.) was in the dying process. I started walking around and it felt as if I was a thousand feet outside of my body. Whenever I laid down, I felt a thousand feet above my body. I have never been so scared in my life. I remember experiencing feelings of being distant from my surroundings and not being where I actually was. I experienced it all, and I made it through. About three months ago I purchased the DP manual and I also started to read the linden method. Those programs helped me really understand what I was experiencing and how it was in fact being fueled by anxiety and stress; however, I always had that scary thought about how DP is a standalone condition and once you have it you are fucked for life because there is no cure and no medication to effectively treat this. <--- Get rid of that thought... because I know that's what you believe and EVERYBODY with DP has that thought. It's fucking bullshit. This is how I recovered... one day I was going to get a massage in hopes that it would alleviate my DP and DR (hahahahaha) while waiting for the massage therapist, I picked up a book called "The Power of Now" it's by Eckhart Tolle. I started reading it and immediately asked if I could borrow it... they let me take it home and I read the whole thing in two days. Eckhart emphasizes that the now is all that we ever have and that without thinking about the past, there is no regret, no resent, no pain, and in your situation, there is no fear for thinking about your condition... he always states that thinking into the future or even into tomorrow is a complete waste of time and completely insane... when you put all of your attention into the now and completely forget about the past and future, you allow your body and mind to recover naturally... GO GET THE BOOK!!!!!.... honestly, after only three days of living in the now I was recovered from all of the sensations and felt healthily grounded in reality... something that I honestly thought would NEVER happen again. I am stronger than I have ever been!.... good luck everybody!


WEE!! yoo haz recovered!! sehr gut!


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I've read the power of now in both audio tape and paperback. It's a very good book to have for everybody.

I am so excited for your recovery! Hardest thing for me was to stick with what it is preaching. It gets difficult to manually allow yourself to think that way in the context of daily life. Practice makes perfect though, so hopefully the more I do it the better I will feel. I even contemplated wearing something on my wrist or put my fone on vibrate every half hour to remind me to focus on the now. Funny how our minds wander off by themselves

Congratulations!! Once again! All the best.


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

Yea!!!


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

i just got the book today actually, and will post on my progress aswell. Its hard to beleive this book couldve done so much for you so quickly, but im still optimistic even though having been let down so so many times in the past. I do have a good feeling about the content in this book though. If it doesnt help with dp, i know itll help in other areas. How did you adopt the 'tecniques' so quickly to recover?


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

Tell me how it goes frusion! I'll be picking up a copy tomorrow most likely, or after I finish my other books


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

frusion said:


> i just got the book today actually, and will post on my progress aswell. Its hard to beleive this book couldve done so much for you so quickly, but im still optimistic even though having been let down so so many times in the past. I do have a good feeling about the content in this book though. If it doesnt help with dp, i know itll help in other areas. How did you adopt the 'tecniques' so quickly to recover?


Frusion: I adopted the techniques so quickly because the book helped me make a very powerful realization. The realization was, without psychological time (thought into the past and thought into the future) there is absolutely no such thing as fear, thus depersonalization and derealization literally cannot exist. Believe it or not, but our natural state is to be entirely in the now, and that is the safety in existence. Being depersonalized really impacted my religious views, I became an agnostic atheist and was certain that nothing in life could ever be justified, but reading the power of now gave me a HUGE sense of comfort and helped me understand that there is absolutely nothing to fear.... because fear is NOT natural. Look, when you are 100% in the now... I mean one hundred percent, the thought patterns of depersonalization literally DIE!... The first couple days after practicing being in the now, I honestly stopped having fears and thoughts about my condition. On the second night, I entered a deep state of relaxation and my thinking became very incisive and lucid; from that point, I was overwhelmed by how clearly I was thinking. I rationalized the whole DP situation, realized how it was completely within my control and I was at complete ease. I went to bed that night breathing a lighter air... On the third day I had absolutely no symptoms of depersonalization or derealization whatsoever... I continued living my life in the now and I have never ever felt this good in my life!... you can do this guys!


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

seanneedshelp said:


> Frusion: I adopted the techniques so quickly because the book helped me make a very powerful realization. The realization was, without psychological time (thought into the past and thought into the future) there is absolutely no such thing as fear, thus depersonalization and derealization literally cannot exist. Believe it or not, but our natural state is to be entirely in the now, and that is the safety in existence. Being depersonalized really impacted my religious views, I became an agnostic atheist and was certain that nothing in life could ever be justified, but reading the power of now gave me a HUGE sense of comfort and helped me understand that there is absolutely nothing to fear.... because fear is NOT natural. Look, when you are 100% in the now... I mean one hundred percent, the thought patterns of depersonalization literally DIE!... The first couple days after practicing being in the now, I honestly stopped having fears and thoughts about my condition. On the second night, I entered a deep state of relaxation and my thinking became very incisive and lucid; from that point, I was overwhelmed by how clearly I was thinking. I rationalized the whole DP situation, realized how it was completely within my control and I was at complete ease. I went to bed that night breathing a lighter air... On the third day I had absolutely no symptoms of depersonalization or derealization whatsoever... I continued living my life in the now and I have never ever felt this good in my life!... you can do this guys!


 Im about half way through the book and think alot of whats in it is pretty awe-inspiring stuff to read,but and this may be me expecting too much too soon, but im having a hard time rationalizing how this can be done in everyday life. To not have thoughts about the past or future. Did you fully lose thought of the past and future? even through my reading, i still have fear because ive had depersonalization for almost 8 years now and still feel like because nothings worked in the past, that this wont work because of how difficult it is to control thoughts. what were the best techniques you used to get into the now? Did the bodily excercises help you at all? Well, any further advice is appreciated.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

frusion said:


> that this wont work because of how difficult it is to control thoughts.


In my humble opinion,a very good technique is not to fear the negative thoughts as they come.To think of them as just being thoughts,no more no less.
Don't fight them, but don´t feed them as well,just let them go and they will.Let them starve to death.
One thing i can asure you: you have the control over your thoughts.Start a new and positive thinking pattern.Do that,and you´ll see your mind giving you a complete different feedback.That's the way our mind works.When you fill your mind with negativity,it will send you back the negativity you put in there.On the other hand,when you fill the mind with positive thoughts,in time,a good amount of good thoughts will start showing up from your mind.Repeat to yourself things such as: "I'm capable of doing this","nothing can stop me from doing that","i´m always in control","nothing bad can happen"etc.
I said in time,because our mind is usually filled of so much negative information.So,at first,when we start re-programing our minds with a new and positive thinking pattern,it´s quite natural that the mind reacts negatively because that´s the way it was accustomed to work,but again,in time,things will change for the better.Try it hard,because it compensates greatly.

Be well.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

This is the second time I've heard this situation. They read that book, and recovered shortly after.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mushishi said:


> This is the second time I've heard this situation. They read that book, and recovered shortly after.


any link to that story out of interest? i got the book today, not out of desperation to get relief from DP, but just because i've been looking to get an interesting new book for a good few weeks now anyway.


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

seanneedshelp said:


> Frusion: I adopted the techniques so quickly because the book helped me make a very powerful realization. The realization was, without psychological time (thought into the past and thought into the future) there is absolutely no such thing as fear, thus depersonalization and derealization literally cannot exist. Believe it or not, but our natural state is to be entirely in the now, and that is the safety in existence. Being depersonalized really impacted my religious views, I became an agnostic atheist and was certain that nothing in life could ever be justified, but reading the power of now gave me a HUGE sense of comfort and helped me understand that there is absolutely nothing to fear.... because fear is NOT natural. Look, when you are 100% in the now... I mean one hundred percent, the thought patterns of depersonalization literally DIE!... The first couple days after practicing being in the now, I honestly stopped having fears and thoughts about my condition. On the second night, I entered a deep state of relaxation and my thinking became very incisive and lucid; from that point, I was overwhelmed by how clearly I was thinking. I rationalized the whole DP situation, realized how it was completely within my control and I was at complete ease. I went to bed that night breathing a lighter air... On the third day I had absolutely no symptoms of depersonalization or derealization whatsoever... I continued living my life in the now and I have never ever felt this good in my life!... you can do this guys!


I don't know if I could do that. I want to remember the good times in my past and look forward to things I will do in the future. I am a scrapbooker after all.


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

Kellysmom said:


> I don't know if I could do that. I want to remember the good times in my past and look forward to things I will do in the future. I am a scrapbooker after all.


that's perfectly fine. As a matter of fact, I am a man who LOVES reminiscing, but you need to understand, that in order to recover, you need to put yourself in that state of mind... where you don't think about that past or future... and when the DP/DR goes away, you will be able to think about the past and future... but in a much more healthier and positive way. Good luck


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

seanneedshelp said:


> that's perfectly fine. As a matter of fact, I am a man who LOVES reminiscing, but you need to understand, that in order to recover, you need to put yourself in that state of mind... where you don't think about that past or future... and when the DP/DR goes away, you will be able to think about the past and future... but in a much more healthier and positive way. Good luck


I understand. Thank you. Good luck to you too.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

seanneedshelp said:


> Frusion: I adopted the techniques so quickly because the book helped me make a very powerful realization. The realization was, without psychological time (thought into the past and thought into the future) there is absolutely no such thing as fear, thus depersonalization and derealization literally cannot exist. Believe it or not, but our natural state is to be entirely in the now, and that is the safety in existence. Being depersonalized really impacted my religious views, I became an agnostic atheist and was certain that nothing in life could ever be justified, but reading the power of now gave me a HUGE sense of comfort and helped me understand that there is absolutely nothing to fear.... because fear is NOT natural. Look, when you are 100% in the now... I mean one hundred percent, the thought patterns of depersonalization literally DIE!... The first couple days after practicing being in the now, I honestly stopped having fears and thoughts about my condition. On the second night, I entered a deep state of relaxation and my thinking became very incisive and lucid; from that point, I was overwhelmed by how clearly I was thinking. I rationalized the whole DP situation, realized how it was completely within my control and I was at complete ease. I went to bed that night breathing a lighter air... On the third day I had absolutely no symptoms of depersonalization or derealization whatsoever... I continued living my life in the now and I have never ever felt this good in my life!... you can do this guys!


Thats great news, i am intregued. Do you think cognative therepy will help as i am starting sessions next week? Or is this book better?! I will need the audio version as words warp and flicker if i try to read. Wondering if anyone else has this with their DP/DR...
I thought recently that i had adrenal fatigue, but ruled that out with a couple of simple tests. Today i thought i must have chronic fatigue syndrome, however i am not sooo tired that i cant do things after work so.. Maybe i do just have Depersonalisation disorder.. Maybe this will work. Thanks


----------



## jaymeeliz (Nov 15, 2010)

congratulations pal! i am happy for you!


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Im gonna try this for sure.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ive just got the book yesterday and i am halfway through it. I think this will cure me hopefully.


----------



## ugh (Sep 15, 2016)

you know what i will get that book since im daydreaming 95% of the time.


----------



## DpMommy (Sep 19, 2016)

seanneedshelp said:


> Let me first tell you that I suffered from unremitting depersonalization and derealization for four months; it was hands down the worst and most frightening experience of my life! Most of you must be saying, "four months? try experiencing this for three years." But the duration of the "disorder" doesn't matter, what matters is that I experienced what you are experiencing but decided to no longer suffer. Just so you understand that I experienced the condition, let me tell you how I felt. First of all, this was induced by marijuana... I felt my body start to get numb, then all of a sudden BAM!... I entered a state in which I felt I had A.) already died.. or B.) was in the dying process. I started walking around and it felt as if I was a thousand feet outside of my body. Whenever I laid down, I felt a thousand feet above my body. I have never been so scared in my life. I remember experiencing feelings of being distant from my surroundings and not being where I actually was. I experienced it all, and I made it through. About three months ago I purchased the DP manual and I also started to read the linden method. Those programs helped me really understand what I was experiencing and how it was in fact being fueled by anxiety and stress; however, I always had that scary thought about how DP is a standalone condition and once you have it you are fucked for life because there is no cure and no medication to effectively treat this. <--- Get rid of that thought... because I know that's what you believe and EVERYBODY with DP has that thought. It's fucking bullshit. This is how I recovered... one day I was going to get a massage in hopes that it would alleviate my DP and DR (hahahahaha) while waiting for the massage therapist, I picked up a book called "The Power of Now" it's by Eckhart Tolle. I started reading it and immediately asked if I could borrow it... they let me take it home and I read the whole thing in two days. Eckhart emphasizes that the now is all that we ever have and that without thinking about the past, there is no regret, no resent, no pain, and in your situation, there is no fear for thinking about your condition... he always states that thinking into the future or even into tomorrow is a complete waste of time and completely insane... when you put all of your attention into the now and completely forget about the past and future, you allow your body and mind to recover naturally... GO GET THE BOOK!!!!!.... honestly, after only three days of living in the now I was recovered from all of the sensations and felt healthily grounded in reality... something that I honestly thought would NEVER happen again. I am stronger than I have ever been!.... good luck everybody!


Are you still free of DP? How are you now?


----------



## DpMommy (Sep 19, 2016)

How is your dp now? Are you still cured?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Funnily enough, what Eckhart describes in his book of having a 'dark night of the soul' etc, is exactly how I feel, 24/7....

Meditation never helped me, in fact it brought me into this state, however I will try and read it again, now, many years later, perhaps I might view it differently.


----------

